# grub2 и загрузка ядра

## dartNNN

Пытался установить gentoo. Почти получилось :Smile:  Ставлю на машину, где уже стоит Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (такая попсовая система) и grub2. Все делал по хэндбуку (перечитывал раза 4).

Собственно проблема в том, что никак не получается подружить grub2 и ядро.

Прописывал в конфиге загрузку разными вариантами:

root=UUID=<сюда вписывал ууид диска>

root=/dev/sdb3

realroot=/dev/sdb3

пробовал даже без прописывания root (когда собирал ядро для убунты именно этот вариант сработал :Smile: )

На все один ответ: Kernel panic

Что он там точно писал я не помню (неделю назад бросил это дело сейчас вернулся), но смысл в том, что не мог он обнаружить этот диск

Попробовал такую шутку: взял ядро от убунты (вместе с initramfs) скопировал и прописал его в конфиге.

Результат веселый: initramfs загрузился. Далее ругался мол cannot mount /proc, cannot mount /dev и еще что-то в том же духе и загружал BusyBox

Кто-нибудь скажет куда и где копать?

----------

## alk

во втором грабе иная нумерация разделов.

вообще конфиг надо показывать

----------

## Revil05

когда я устанавливал gentoo я отключил все винты кроме нужного, установил gentoo, настроил для него grub так чтоб загружался. Потом я включил все винты, раставил их по приоритетам. первый винт у меня с ubuntu 10.04, в ubuntu сделал update-grub и вуаля в списке grub2 появился gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

find --set-root /dev/ROOT_PARTITION

не?

 *Quote:*   

> На все один ответ: Kernel panic 

 

"unable to mount root partition" - не то?

нет драйвера для mass storage - SATA/PATA/SCSI

----------

